# Holy COW.....4/3/10



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Stupidjet and I hit the bay again this morning. Left the house around 8 and were in the water by 9:30. We trolled around for most of the morning without any hits or bites. The current was ripping through pretty good. It made it difficult to maneuver and steer the yak but we trolled away. Come noon time, jet lands a 17incher on a tandem. After that jet decides to give the pipe a try and I stay around the bridge circling, zig zaggin, and more circling. Finally, my reel goes off. I look back thinking I might be snagged on a pylon but it was a good distant away....FISH ON! As soon as I start reeling it in the I new it was cow. It started taking line and wanting to go deeper, almost flipped me a couple of times. Around 42"+ It was hard to get an accurate measurement but it was well over 40inches. We then trolled around for another 40min but got nothing else. Overall, it was a great day to be out on the water and even better to land some fish.

Tight Lines
GS


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats on the huge fish!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Striper! What did you catch him on? 

Skunk


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

SkunkApe said:


> Nice Striper! What did you catch him on?
> 
> Skunk


on a white single parachute rig


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Great looking fish!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice fish GS


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to go! Nice feesh!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

that a nice fish, had easter dinner at hemmingways but didn't see anyone on the water, what a nice day


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

How deep were you dragging?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

around 50ft...i just bought a line counter to use cause its hard to tell on conventionals without levelwind


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

nice feesh bro WTG! cheers!!!:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SWEET!!!! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Holy COW!!
WTG.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Yeah bro nice!!!


----------

